# Replacement key



## steveindenmark (8 Oct 2020)

If an electric bike is stolen, how difficult is it for the thief to get a replacement key, charger or circumnavigate the system without a key?


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Oct 2020)

Most electric bike keys relate to the battery lock only.

Thus the stolen bike will work as normal until the battery runs flat.

For a Bosch bike the locks are usually made by Abus, and you would need the key number to order a spare.

The lock on mine is the same type of key as on my Abus D lock, so not complete rubbish although no doubt far from unpickable.

Chargers are widely available.

As a former copper, you will know that most thieves are not sophisticated and will rarely be prepared to spend any money on what they have stolen.

I suspect most nicked ebikes are ragged around until the battery runs flat, then dumped.

Occasionally, an ebike turns up on a sales site listed as 'lost charger/keys', which is very likely a stolen bike.

However, a mate of mine sold one like that a couple of years ago which was genuine.

His father had died, and among his possessions was a little used ebike.

My mate couldn't find the keys, although he did find the charger.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Nov 2020)

I bought an ebike about 12 years ago - came with one key - plus original charger and user guide etc - so seemed genuine

But I thought having a spare key would be a good idea so I rang Powacycle - I found it very difficult to get them to co-operate - although over the next 10 years they were very helpful with lots of other stuff
I got the feeling that they were wary of someone ringing up and asking for a new key - so if you do you may have to jump through some hoops to get one
On mine I just got a local shop to make a copy - which worked fine in that case


----------



## confusedcyclist (4 Nov 2020)

I took my Trek e-bike (Bosch motor and battery) in for a warranty repair, the mechanics lost the key. It took them an age to get a new one from Germany (height of the first C-19 lockdown) when it arrived it came from a company called Keys Direct (I think) and not Abus, that may have been a workaround on the shop's part, I'm not sure. I didn't ask. All they needed was the key serial code to replace it. I was expecting a new Abus key, but it was a generic supplier with a different plastic handle to the original, which leads me to believe, so long as you have the key code, you can get the key made by any company that can use Abus's codes . If someone nicks a Bosch system bike from a rack to sell it on, they will be able to replace the key chamber and equip a new key set, any legit shop would be asking questions at this point, which enough of a deterrent for dopey idiots, but I suspect the organised gangs that target high value bikes will not be perturbed. It's not hard to charge these modern batteries on the bike anyway, so I'm doubtful a lack of keys will put off thieves.

In case you want more security, the Bosch Kiox display can be set up to lock the motor once removed, and no other Kiox display would allow the motor to start, it's like a car key, just don't lose the display, because you'll need a new motor to get it running. A legit Bosch dealer would demand evidence that you are the owner of the bike before they replace the motor and order a replacement display. This will all add to the cost of putting a stolen bike back on the market. But... that doesn't mean whoever robs your ride knows about these systems, once you bike is gone, it doesn't matter what systems you have in place, you'll likely never see it again anyway. I like that I can take the Kiox off, and stick it in a zipped pocket, so I've no chance of losing it, and I know no one can ride my bike off very easily, and it wouldn't be easy to sell either as the motor would be useless. As thieves grow accustomed to the Bosch system, it's less likely they would bother with stealing it, but I suspect it's no bullet proof solution.


----------



## gbb (12 Nov 2020)

confusedcyclists comments make me think...
At work, its easy to get spare keys for cabinets, toolboxes etc...all you need is the code usually stamped on the key (or sometimes on the lock itself). If you can match it with the key profile / type, its a relatively quick and cheap process with companies like Keys Direct ( i think i may have used them myself at work)
I might look at my ebike keys and see if its possible ?


----------



## jowwy (17 Nov 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> If an electric bike is stolen, how difficult is it for the thief to get a replacement key, charger or circumnavigate the system without a key?


two screws on the underneath of the downtube would render the lock useless............unscrew them and the whole unit just lifts out.

couple of quid for new lock and key, job done


----------



## sheddy (17 Nov 2020)

I’m rather paranoid about ours so the battery is always removed and fetched into the house for charging and safekeeping, (much to the annoyance of wifey).


----------



## slowridr (17 Nov 2020)

sheddy said:


> I’m rather paranoid about ours so the battery is always removed and fetched into the house for charging and safekeeping, (much to the annoyance of wifey).


Should always keep batteries indoors anyway to help with their life...


----------

